
What Airbnb's Knowledge Repo Inspired Us to Build - KyleOS
https://medium.com/the-kyso-blog/from-airbnbs-knowledge-repo-to-kyso-for-teams-735ce8c7eec0
======
eoinmurray92
I'm one of the people made this and I've love to answer any questions. We used
the knowledge repo extensively at my last startup and we loved it, this is our
attempt to improve upon those idea

